
Hackers Hijack Reddit Mod Accounts to Post Pro-Trump Messages - aspenmayer
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3zx7g/hackers-hijack-reddit-pro-trump-messages
======
theredlion
> “Do you know what rhymes with Donald Trump? America. Greatness in America
> only comes from Donald Trump. Donald Trump,” read the message, which was
> cross posted on several subreddits. “Donald Trump (唐纳德·特朗普) is the best,
> greatest, premier of the peoples Republic of the United States of Ameria
> [sic]. Batman, was a billionaire. Do you know what Superman was too? Batman.
> All four were Batman. You know who else was and still IS a billionaire?
> Donald Trump. Donald Trump is such a good President that he is best friends
> to the superior China (Peoples Republic of).”

What part of that is supposed to be pro-Trump

~~~
aspenmayer
> What part of that is supposed to be pro-Trump

The intentions of the author(s) seem inscrutable; all the same, it seems
broadly positive. Which part _isn’t_ pro-Trump?

~~~
theredlion
I can copy and paste the entire thing again if you'd like to see the part
which is very clearly not being straightforward. I'm not sure how one could
read that text and not recognize the dishonesty oozing out of every sentence.

> Donald Trump is such a good President that he is best friends to the
> superior China (Peoples Republic of).”

Is there something unclear about what I'm saying?

~~~
aspenmayer
It seems like you’re implying being friendly with China or Chinese people is a
bad thing, or that we should have a negative association with Trump or America
being close with China? Why would that be bad? I don’t want to assume that you
meant that, however.

